# Luftbilder zusammenfügen



## mkp12 (18. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
ich möchte gerne ein luftbild von http://www.bing.com/maps/?q=syrakus...yNzk5ODc3MSU3ZTE1LjI5MTE1MDIxMjI4NzkmbHZsPTE4
ausdrucken und vorher evtl noch bearbeiten. Mein problem ist nur dass ich das große ganze Bild nicht heruntergeladen bekomme, sonder nur etliche kleine Kacheln. Jetzt dachte ich mir, dass ich die Kacheln ja relativ einfach in Photoshop mit der Fotomerge-funktion zusammenfügen kann. Das geht aber nicht, da die Kacheln genau nebeneinander liegen und daher keine Schnittmenge bzw. Überlagerung miteinander haben.

Habt ihr ne idee, wie man die KAcheln automatisch (da über 300 Kacheln)aneinanderfügen kann?

Danke


----------



## green_phanta (20. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

nur so eine Idee wäre: inDesign
Die leeren Platzhalter sind schnell erstellt.. und dann Plazieren: alle Bilder auswählen (richtig geordnet wäre hier von Vorteil  ) und nacheinander die Bildrahmen anklicken.
300 Klicks  Der nachteil du kannst die Bilder dann nicht bearbeiten (ausser das große, das du aus inDesign rausspielst)

Hoff' du verstehst wie ich das mein 

Gruß,
green


----------



## darkframe (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich würde einfach einen (oder mehrere) Screenshots machen. Einen Screenshot dann, wenn das von der Auflösung ausreicht, mehrere Screenshots dann, wenn der dargestellte Bereich in der gewünschten Zoomstufe nicht ausreicht. Bei mehrfachen Screenshots kann man dann ja auch an den Rändern Teile doppelt "aufnehmen", so dass Fotomerge Überlagerungen finden kann.


----------



## mkp12 (21. Oktober 2009)

Danke an Indesign habe ich noch nicht gedacht. ist aber eben auch ne menge ARBEIT. Kann man das nicht mit irgendeiner automatischen funktion von photoshop erledigen?


----------



## hörmi (10. Juni 2010)

Im Photoshop CS3 (leider nicht mehr direkt in CS4) gibt es die Funktion Kontaktabzug II. Die kann Dir weiterhelfen bis zu einer Zeilauflösung bis 29.000 x 29.000Pixel. Für CS4 muß man sich von der Adobe-Site die optionalen Plug-Ins herunterladen und dann im Programmverzeichnis unter Plug-Ins/Automate reinziehen.


----------



## lukas soboll (16. Juni 2010)

Habe es gerade herausgefunden!

- du gehst auf "datei-automatisieren-kontaktabzug2"
- wählst  den Ordner in dem die Kacheln drin sind,
- rechnest die horizontale und vertikale Auflösung aus, die das Bild mit allen Kacheln ergeben wird
- machst entsprechen den Proportionen spalten und Zeilen
- stellst den den Zeilen- und Linienabstand auf 0 und machst die Automatisch Funktion aus.
- stellst die Beschriftung aus

Fertig...
ps. die Bilder dafür müssen sortiert sein..

Hab noch ein paar Screenshots hochgeladen und ein Beispiel, wie mein fertiges BIld aussah


lg.
Lukas


----------

